# New to this site, need opinions on buying plow trucks



## AlwaysReadyEMT (Jan 3, 2011)

ussmileyflag I just joined this site about 10 mins.ago and first off its a great site, 2nd off i hope some of you members can help me decide between 3 trucks w/ plows included and installed.
1-1989 Chevy 1500 4x4 8' bed around 98,500 miles auto trans,V6 no frame or body rust, $2995
2- 1995 Ford F150 4x4 106,963 miles, 5 spd manual, V6, no bed some rust near doors and hood, rebuilt trans $2550
3- 198? Ford bronco 4x4 125,880 miles 5 spd, V8 broken wiper motor, rebuilt trans, rear axle and brake system, $4320

let me know what you think, im leaning toward the 89 chevy it looked structurally intact and ran smooth when i test drove it. 
and does anyone know about insurance costs, DMV costs and other things i should know like regulations and what not? 
Thanks!!
Dave R.
CB handle: RAGMAN1


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd run away from all those trucks. Auto's are far more enjoyable to plow with, however GM's IFS and 4.3 V6 are junk and Fords twin I-Beam suspension will eat ball joints with a plow and sticks are a pain to shift while running a plow control. 

Find an older solid-front-axle truck with and auto, or buy way newer with less age to corrode it's self apart.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

mnglocker;1180598 said:


> I'd run away from all those trucks. Auto's are far more enjoyable to plow with, however GM's IFS and 4.3 V6 are junk and Fords twin I-Beam suspension will eat ball joints with a plow and sticks are a pain to shift while running a plow control.
> 
> Find an older solid-front-axle truck with and auto, or buy way newer with less age to corrode it's self apart.


I second this go find a solid axle truck with an auto truck to hang a plow off of because even with an automatic transmission you will have your hands full moving snow. You should be able to find some solid mid 80's trucks in either Ford or Chevy with a solid axle to push snow with.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Yooper75;1180697 said:


> I second this go find a solid axle truck with an auto truck to hang a plow off of because even with an automatic transmission you will have your hands full moving snow. You should be able to find some solid mid 80's trucks in either Ford or Chevy with a solid axle to push snow with.


Or any half ton dodge up to a 2001.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

1-1989 Chevy 1500 4x4 8' bed around 98,500 miles auto trans,V6 no frame or body rust, $2995

V6? Not enuff power, need a inline 6 if you want a 6cly, but I would go with a v8 keep looking


2- 1995 Ford F150 4x4 106,963 miles, 5 spd manual, V6, no bed some rust near doors and hood, rebuilt trans $2550

Stay away from this one, v6? no way, not enuff power, the 5 speeds are junk (Mazada Transmissions) had a 91 with one in it, they are junk,weak, can not find used ones and are expencive is you do. No bed? 2500? does it come with 2000 cash in a Mcd"s bag in the glove box? thats a 500.00 truck



3- 198? Ford bronco 4x4 125,880 miles 5 spd, V8 broken wiper motor, rebuilt trans, rear axle and brake system, $4320

8? like to know what year, or at least the style. since if its a 89+ its got the same Mazada Transmision, being its a 5 speed I would think that it does.


out of the 3 I would reather have the Bronco, v8 so plenty of power, its shorter and easy to wiggle around in small lots. 4300 I would make them fix the wiper motor, you gotta have wipers. kinda high, but it may just be the area.

I agree with others on this, keep looking, you should be able to find you a good starter truck w/plow for about 5000.00, look on the internet/craigslist and ebay. You may have to go t oa differnet state and pick it up, but it may be worth it.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

mnglocker;1180969 said:


> Or any half ton dodge up to a 2001.


Dodge? why would anyone what a Dodge? 

only joke'n to each there own, its why they make different brands!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

First what are you going to plow?

parking lots or driveways?

For driveways go with the bronco.

second; if you NORMALLY drive a standard you can plow with a standard.

If you normally drive an auto but can drive a standard get the auto.

I have always had a standard tranny in all my cars/trucks I got an auto for my backup and I cant stand plowing with it.


----------



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a 95 chevy with the 4.3, i have a 7.6 straight blade on it and it pushes snow fine, and i do commercial lots and residential drives with it. I've pushed as much as 8 inches with it and no problems yet and im at 200,000 miles on it original motor, tranny rebuilt once before i got it. So out of them choices i'd say got with the 89 chevy.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

mnglocker;1180969 said:


> Or any half ton dodge up to a 2001.


and no fuel mileage with these  in stock trim


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

If it were me, I wouldn't by any of those trucks if they had plows on them.

You are better off finding a cheaper truck and then putting a plow on it.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

theplowmeister;1181432 said:


> First what are you going to plow?
> 
> parking lots or driveways?
> 
> ...


I just can not imagion using a std to plow with, I drove a std truck for years but what little time I have been plowing, the auto wares me out just using the brakes..


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

sweetk30;1181784 said:


> and no fuel mileage with these  in stock trim


I beg to differ. My 89 Dodge 1/2 ton is very decent on fuel. I have the 318 and 3 speed auto (NO OD) and when I have the blade off, I get 18-19 mpg. Never checked with the blade on since I am usually plowing with it on. If you had a bad experience with a dodge regarding mpg, maybe you got a bad one, or I just have a good one..lol.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ya you have a 89 dodge old body thay are better. 

the 1994-2001 drink gas. extream 4x4 tv show even did a whole story on how to get them to get better than 10mpg.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

sweetk30;1183402 said:


> ya you have a 89 dodge old body thay are better.
> 
> the 1994-2001 drink gas. extream 4x4 tv show even did a whole story on how to get them to get better than 10mpg.


I know the answer; it's called a Cummins. wesport

My 94' gasser might get 11mpg down hill with help from the wind pushing. MY 00' CTD will get 19-23 on the highway and about 15 around town.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

sweetk30;1183402 said:


> ya you have a 89 dodge old body thay are better.
> 
> the 1994-2001 drink gas. extream 4x4 tv show even did a whole story on how to get them to get better than 10mpg.


Before I bought this truck, I borrowed my cousin's truck to haul a van and two cars to the scrapyard on the car trailer (3 trips, not all at once..lol). That thing I swore had a huge hole in the gas tank..lol. If I remember right, I got about 6-7mpg with it. It was a 1994 3/4t 4x4 and had the 351 in it. I am a Ford guy, but after having to fill its thrist for gas, I decided not to buy his Ford for plowing. Probably should have just for the plow though, Blizzard 811, and he only was asking $2500 for it.

mnglocker... My next truck will definately have the CTD in it. I travel alot during the warmer months and almost always have the van loaded and a loaded enclosed trailer in tow. Currently I use a Ford 1ton van and this way I can save a bit by not having to register and insure two seperate vehicles. I can only drive one at a time anyways.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

AlwaysReadyEMT;1180594 said:


> ussmileyflag
> 1-1989 Chevy 1500 4x4 8' bed around 98,500 miles auto trans,V6 no frame or body rust, $2995
> 2- 1995 Ford F150 4x4 106,963 miles, 5 spd manual, V6, no bed some rust near doors and hood, rebuilt trans $2550
> 3- 198? Ford bronco 4x4 125,880 miles 5 spd, V8 broken wiper motor, rebuilt trans, rear axle and brake system, $4320
> ...


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

if you are serious about plowing buy something that has enough power to push the snow you expect toe get annually, on the jobs you expect to get/ have. if you start getting more jobs and you want to upgrade you have that option. 

gas mileage is a big motivator towards the turbo diesels.. seems like a no brainer sometimes, but a gas engine might be cheaper to fix, or have less parts that are expensive to fix..

are you going to be shovelling or salting? v-box salt spreaders can hold a lot of salt, does your truck need to? can you drive up a hill with your plow and a load of salt?

also i think it is important to think about what you are plowing to decide on the right plow as well... back drag for driveways? i have a nice hinged blade that sharpens as i plow forward and swings into a locked position to back drag.. slick for sidewalks in front of parking spaces, and also driveways.. 

is a v-plow or winged plow something that might be better, because you do most all commercial? 


think about how much money you will need to spend if something goes wrong with either peice of equiptment.. and how easy is it for you to fix on the fly, in 14" of snow, with freezing drizzle?

be wary, and make sound decisions..


----------

